# Which DVD writer to buy?



## Faun (Apr 1, 2009)

I need a decent DVD writer which can read discs easily and write without any errors. I already have a Sony DVD writer but it fails to read discs even with slightest scratches.

Is there any advantage in SATA DVD writers ?

Please tell me the prices too. Which brand DVDs are good for data backup ?

Thanks.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 1, 2009)

SAMSUNG 22X SH-S223F


The SAMSUNG 22X DVRW enables you to burn DVD at blazing speeds, never before seen in the industry.
SATA interface enables data transfer speed of 150mb/ps.
key specifications

    * Interface : Serial-ATA
    * Buffer Memory : 2MB
    * CD-ROM : 110ms
    * DVD-ROM : 130ms

*www.samsung.com/in/consumer/detail...ves&subtype=dvdwriters&model_cd=SH-S223F/IDBH


----------



## Faun (Apr 2, 2009)

^^Is it the best one ? What is the price in INR ?

bump for others opinion


----------



## Sathish (Apr 2, 2009)

^^stick with samsung for its reliability and probably successive reading on scratched discs.. check some online store like techshop and lynx-estore..


----------



## static_x (Apr 2, 2009)

IMO you either opt for ASUS or Samsung..Sony really sucks...
I recently bought ASUS lightscribe DVD writer for 1400/- The samsung SATA writer is available for Rs.1100/-


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Apr 2, 2009)

^ BTW Sony is great for Combo Drives....In my opinion go for Samsung....don't even try to think for Lite-on...they are worse but I don't know why Digit mag always prefers them on the top ?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 2, 2009)

Samsung sucks. I've seen 3 cases, one of them being my own. My Samsung DVD writer is barely 2 years old and it can't write DVDs anymore. It just ruins them. And some of my earlier backup discs have also been corrupted even though they were Sony discs and were stored in a protective covering all the time.

Go for LG. I'll be getting a new writer in the coming days and it will probably be Sony or LG.


----------



## Faun (Apr 3, 2009)

Now I am confused


----------



## ico (Apr 3, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Samsung sucks. I've seen 3 cases, one of them being my own. My Samsung DVD writer is barely 2 years old and it can't write DVDs anymore. It just ruins them. And some of my earlier backup discs have also been corrupted even though they were Sony discs and were stored in a protective covering all the time.
> 
> Go for LG. I'll be getting a new writer in the coming days and it will probably be Sony or LG.


The Samsung octoedge ones are seriously good. 

The SATA interface is faster than PATA/IDE and a Samsung DVD writer should be Rs.1100.

Best will be ASUS if you can find but it will be a little bit expensive.


----------



## Faun (Apr 5, 2009)

^^thanks for the info, i will go for it


----------



## kalpik (Apr 5, 2009)

3 Samsung Octoedge writers failed on me.. All 3 within a total 1 year..


----------



## VarDOS (Apr 5, 2009)

SAMSUNG is good, my bro's own result, he brought it in May 2007, and its still good, reading and writing all the CD & DVD,

My Experince With Sony : Sony really sucks, i had brought it in April 2007, It worked gr8 till May 2008, and started showing probs...now it do not read even a single DVD except one which is burned from Nero9 and Dual-Layer DVD's provided by Digit.

No To Sony
Yes To Samsung

I am also planning to buy a SAMSUNG Drive, but blue-ray ones.


----------



## pimpom (Apr 5, 2009)

All those conflicting opinions must be really confusing for the OP.  The thing is, you can't really judge a brand from one good or one bad experience.

Samsung had a problem with the moving mechanism of their optical drives for a long time. I'm not sure what the situation is now, but in the past, more than half of Samsung drives developed a problem with the mechanism within a short time. In addition to my own experiences with other people's drives, there were numerous complaints about Samsung drives in forums and newsgroups. I even wrote to Samsung suggesting a solution to the problem. My personal policy is "Never a Samsung optical drive". (OTOH, I like their monitors and keyboards).

Having said that, I repeat that I'm not sure what current Samsung models are like.

Last week, a friend of mine bought a Samsung 22X SH-S223F to replace his old drive. The drive was detected in BIOS and showed up in Windows Explorer, but _always_ crashed Windows whenever it attempted to open the contents of a disc - any disc, including new original driver discs. I tried various things in BIOS and Windows but the problem remained the same. It worked perfectly with two of my own computers. Other drives work perfectly with my friend's computer.

When he reported the problem to the shop, they told him that they have had problems with several Samsung drives with certain motherboards. They exchanged the drive with a different model before I could try anything else.

I have not used Sony for quite some time now, so I can't offer an informed opinion. My past experience with them was OK. So were my experiences with Liteon. At present I have two LG DVD-writers and they've been working fine so far.

When I mention my experiences, I'm not just talking about my own machines. I also take into account my experiences with many drives that I've installed and maintained for other over the years.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 5, 2009)

Go for *LG DVD Writer* .Good Performing.I had no probs with it for last 3.5 years of use.

Ya I even have a Samsung old one but suxxx.sOMETIMEs Gives probs with Frontech CDS,DVD.

My sugg is go with LG


----------



## Ecstasy (Apr 5, 2009)

static_x said:


> IMO you either opt for ASUS or Samsung..Sony really sucks...
> I recently bought ASUS lightscribe DVD writer for 1400/- The samsung SATA writer is available for Rs.1100/-


+1

Even I own a Samsung and its been working for me since 2 + yrs, no problem at all.

One thing is for sure... don't go for Sony and I have heard this from a lot of people.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 5, 2009)

Yes , dont in for Sony, it cant read all discs, go for samsung or lg


----------



## kalpik (Apr 5, 2009)

I too have an LG GH22 NS30.. And its running fine.. Trust me, dont go for samsung..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah, don't go for Samsung.


----------



## red_devil (Apr 5, 2009)

ichi if you've not bought one already, go for LG wala dvd writer man...i've been using one for more than a year now and its working like a charm..

had a Samsung one earlier and after a bit of use the tray got stuck and wouldn't come out !! [don't know what the problem was...]

LG is good mate


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 5, 2009)

^^Samsung was the worst in market until NIC started to manufacture their drives. I too had old samsung writers and combo drives which failed me all the time...but the new generation Samsung drives r the best.


----------



## Ecstasy (Apr 5, 2009)

j1n M@tt said:


> ^^Samsung was the worst in market until NIC started to manufacture their drives. I too had old samsung writers and combo drives which failed me all the time...but the new generation Samsung drives r the best.


Perfectly said.


----------



## shaunak (Apr 6, 2009)

I have had a pretty good experience with Samsung. I have two samsung DVD writers. Been (over)using them for 2+ years now. 

They work fine with infrarecorder too. Which is important if you don't want to install the bloatware called Nero they ship with the drives.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 6, 2009)

To all the guys who are saying their Samsung writer is working fine, how many DVDs do you burn in a week?


----------



## static_x (Apr 6, 2009)

I would vote for Samsung...mine is working fine for the past 2.5 years...for me Octoedge is a winner...erlier Sony game me lots of trouble..changed 3 drives in a year then dumped it...only problem with samsung is the tray not coming out in one click (after extensive usage)...ASUS is another good option...
I think there could be no parameters to judge the drives as the performance varies p2p. Though for me Samsung is excellent!! and I'll stay with it 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


kalpik said:


> To all the guys who are saying their Samsung writer is working fine, how many DVDs do you burn in a week?



last year  i burnt 2 and a half spindles MBI DVDs (over 250) (and few Cds as well) using my 2 Samsung DVD writers ...that comes out to be 10 per week..this year till now burnt only 80+ DVDs...


----------



## the.kaushik (Apr 6, 2009)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Go for *LG DVD Writer* .Good Performing.I had no probs with it for last 3.5 years of use.
> 
> Ya I even have a Samsung old one but suxxx.sOMETIMEs Gives probs with Frontech CDS,DVD.
> 
> My sugg is go with LG



+1 for LG.. using for almost 3yrs no problem.. Also the latest one has features like protect DVD with password etc.. I used samsung and Sony before and would rate it as 
1) LG
2)Sony
3) Samsung

also dont follow that it burns 22X etc.. Local DVD works best if you burn at 4X and 22X DVD i doubt available in market. And Ya i burn lot of DVDs to take backup of movies and datas and to burn for my cousins and friends.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


static_x said:


> I would vote for Samsung...mine is working fine for the past 2.5 years...for me Octoedge is a winner...erlier Sony game me lots of trouble..changed 3 drives in a year then dumped it...only problem with samsung is the tray not coming out in one click (after extensive usage)...ASUS is another good option...
> I think there could be no parameters to judge the drives as the performance varies p2p. Though for me Samsung is excellent!! and I'll stay with it
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> ...



Funny man.. Do you have a movie shop or something


----------



## static_x (Apr 6, 2009)

If the thread is made for posting the contradictions then here is one more:
One of my friends bought a LG DVD writer last month and he's running from pillar to post to get it repaired/replaced  and these LG people are saying that the drive is working fine...even i tested it on my machine..it fails to recognize double layered DVDs and till now it has not burnt a single dvd...so as i said earlier the performance varies and no one can set a landmark for any brand drives...choose any one and try it yourself..rest all is your luck...
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


the.kaushik said:


> Funny man.. Do you have a movie shop or something


Did i said that i burnt Movies 
most of the DVDs contain music/concerts/videos....and that too for my personal collection


----------



## the.kaushik (Apr 6, 2009)

static_x said:


> If the thread is made for posting the contradictions then here is one more:
> One of my friends bought a LG DVD writer last month and he's running from pillar to post to get it repaired/replaced  and these LG people are saying that the drive is working fine...even i tested it on my machine..it fails to recognize double layered DVDs and till now it has not burnt a single dvd...so as i said earlier the performance varies and no one can set a landmark for any brand drives...choose any one and try it yourself..rest all is your luck...
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> ...


Ha ha ha! Seems its on the luck  
Bhagwan Bharose boss..


----------



## madhusoodan (Apr 6, 2009)

Go for LG. It's less sensitive to scratches. It's fast. It's cheaper. It's durable too!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm using LG for more than 3years. It has not even got a single complaint.

And i think it's internally so strong. I think a year ago, I've inserted a Digit DVD which is quite dirty and has physically boken a bit at begining of the disc. While reading the disc, The disc broken into pieces with a huge sound. I've turned off the system, and undressed DVD writer and removed all the chocked pieces. I've thought that drive would be gone. But it's working.. it's working even now!


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Apr 6, 2009)

Drives from NEC/Optiarc are buggy... samples are majority of sony drives. They cant read DVD-Rs, unless a firmware update is done, which *may* solve the problem.


----------



## Ecstasy (Apr 6, 2009)

kalpik said:


> To all the guys who are saying their Samsung writer is working fine, how many DVDs do you burn in a week?


Since my usage is not that much.. but since 2 yrs I have burning 2 to 3.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 6, 2009)

I have used Sony and LG....

Sony was better then LG....it was fast and reliable..worked for 2 years

Lg is sooo slow in reading discs...very irritating...but yup Lg is also reliable


----------

